# Training method or just plain cruelty?



## SouthernTrails (Dec 19, 2008)

.

No good trainer yanks on a Horses Mouth like that.

Any trainer worth a plug nickle uses the pressure (gentle pressure) and release method to get the Horses Head to lower.

JMO :lol:


.


----------



## Becca93 (Jan 22, 2009)

It sounds like she has no idea whatsoever. I would be staying clear of here altogether, and definitely not letting her on my horse. 

It sounds a bit like she uses this tactic to pressure owners into believing their horse has bad habits by their reactions to her bad techniques.


----------



## DancingArabian (Jul 15, 2011)

Run far and fast. Keep that whackadoo away from your horse.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## MHFoundation Quarters (Feb 23, 2011)

Oberon said:


> Am I just being paranoid? Or is this really a training method? Help!


You aren't being paranoid at all. It may be her training method but it's certainly a poor one. I wouldn't let her on a horse of mine and quite frankly I wouldn't allow behavior like that from a student (even a beginner child!) let alone someone claiming to be a trainer. 

Honestly, I'd stick with your plan to steer clear. There's certainly nothing good that can come from hands like that.


----------



## Boo Walker (Jul 25, 2012)

That horse depends on YOU to be his voice. NEVER LET ANYONE LIKE THAT ON / NEAR YOUR HORSE!! That horse is your responsibility. Trust your gut and what your eyes are telling you. Never give in to peer pressure ("oh she's such a great trainer, all her horses do so well in shows.." blah blah B.S.) I'm so very sorry your horse had to endure even a few moments of that pain and anger.


----------



## palogal (May 30, 2008)

In the words of Penny, "One serious Wacka-doodle"


----------



## tinyliny (Oct 31, 2009)

She's a Dressage Instructor????? uh huh.


----------



## Oberon (Jun 27, 2013)

I knew that something was up. Definitely won't be letting her anywhere near my horse, let alone get anywhere near her in general. And the worst part is that the barn owner doesn't allow any other trainers on the site. Total BS. Thank you everyone!


----------



## Endiku (Dec 6, 2010)

The second a student (I only teach children, and often green as grass beginner riders) of mine did that, I'd have him or her on the ground with a very stern lecture ahead of them. No way I'd go for letting a 'trainer' do that with my horse. It has taken a LOT of work to get my animals to where they are, and I'm not about to have that ruined by a self proclaimed miracle worker. Why did you let this trainer on your horse in the first place if you'd seen her yanking the lesson horses around already?


----------



## Jolly Badger (Oct 26, 2009)

Is training "included" as part of the boarding package with your horse, or is she just some trainer who happens to use that barn to give lessons out of?

If you don't like her training style, and your boarding fees do not include training time. . .make it clear that you are only there to board and you are not interested in her training services, or "help" from her in any way. 

It's your horse. Unless you're paying her for her "expertise," she needs to mind her own business and stay out of yours. 

If your boarding package includes training. . .see if they offer a package that is ONLY board. Make sure the BO/BM is aware that the "trainer" does not have your permission to work with your horse. Put it in writing, too, and date it, and make sure it is clearly understood by them and the rest of the staff.


----------



## Northernstar (Jul 23, 2011)

Ooooh, I felt my adrenaline rise just reading your post -_ do not let that horrid_ _woman ever touch your horse again!_ Enjoy your horse without a "trainer" for now- you'll both be happier and healthier in your riding time together for absolute certain


----------



## DuckDodgers (May 28, 2013)

Your initial description and username had me checking to make sure you weren't talking about the owner of my old barn. She's a very abrasive person who can be difficult to deal with. While her methods work with some horses I have often witnessed her treating some in a way that I would consider borderline abusive (loads of whip when not necessary) and I would never take lessons or let her on my horse. There was a horse named Oberon at that barn, but he was a gray and she is not one to jerk heads down right after jumping on a horse, so I doubt it's the same lady...

All of that say, stay away from her! Even if the horses do receive great care at that barn, I have personally witnessed such harsh training methods ruin horses. Do your own thing, and don't let yours become one of them.


----------



## Elana (Jan 28, 2011)

Do not ever let someone take the reins of your horse without first taking the time to explain to you what they plan to do. If what they plan give your gut a twist, they do not get on your horse. The horse is yours. You pay the bills. He is your property. You don't let every one calling themselves a "trainer" to trespass on your property! (IMO trespassers should be shot.. so there is no doubt). 

I trained horses for good many years.. laying foundations.. for other work. I also fooled around with dressage quite a lot. 

I never yanked a horse's mouth to train it. I have yanked a horse to stop a wreck.. but that is a rare thing and in the interest of self preservation.


----------

